
Will your company ever run 100% of its IT in the cloud? - booksnearme
https://blog.bettercloud.com/cloud-office-systems-adoption/
======
codycowan
I don't think security is as much the barrier here as access - localized
servers provide 24/7 access by local employees, and until every part of the
stream (employees, clients, HQ, mobile, and cloud) have near 100% internet
uptime, access is going to prevent this. But it does seems likely that 100%
internet uptime is possible, so I'd say eventually this is how most companies
will operate.

